# National Physician Assistant Day



## medicineman (14 Nov 2011)

For those who were not informed (a few it would seem), tomorrow is National Physcian Assistant Day.  As the vast majority of the PA's practicing in Canada are or were military, I felt I should put a little announcement up here so that folks would be able to acknowledge those still serving and any civilian PA's you come across in our fledgling profession.  More infromation can be found here: http://capa-acam.ca/en/

MM


----------



## GAP (14 Nov 2011)

You need to add it to Wikipedia....right now there is no listing

All I got was 
Kindness Day UK – November 13
National Physician Assistant Day Nov 15  to be added
Transgender Day of Remembrance – November 20

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_commemorative_days#November

just trying to help..... ;D

never mind....I added it....you'll have to enter a information page for the link....


----------



## ballz (14 Nov 2011)

Ha, I googled it and was going to say if its not on wikipedia or google it doesn't exist, but here it is:

http://capa-acam.ca/



I guess in the US there's a week in October http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Physician_Assistant_Week that coincides with the birthday or the person who created the profession.

So MM do you get a stat for today? ;D


----------



## medicineman (14 Nov 2011)

I'm in the office today - have an admin afternoon though, lol.


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2011)

Happy P.A. Day Medicineman, and all P.A.'s. 
For those who live in Ontario and want to know more:
http://www.healthforceontario.ca/Work/OutsideOntario/HealthProfessionalsOutsideOntario/OntarioPhysicianAssistantInitiative.aspx


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Nov 2011)

Happy PA Day!


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2011)

All hail PAs, who help people when there are no docs (or not enough docs) around - thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## medicineman (15 Nov 2011)

I asked for balloons in next year's P Aff packages on facebook today...think they'll send out any?

Thanks folks - will have a nice day in the Portage ER hopefully.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (15 Nov 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Happy P.A. Day Medicineman, and all P.A.'s.
> For those who live in Ontario and want to know more:
> http://www.healthforceontario.ca/Work/OutsideOntario/HealthProfessionalsOutsideOntario/OntarioPhysicianAssistantInitiative.aspx



Pity that the Health Force Ontario initiative supports only Ontario University PA Grads and not CF PAs (Univ of Nebraska degrees). But its ok, cause we can get jobs anywhere.


----------



## medicineman (27 Nov 2017)

Nov 27 is National Physician Assistant Day in Canada, so a big shout out to 500+ PA's in both the military and civilian sectors (some on here) and hope your day went well or will go well, depending on your shift.

 

MM


----------

